# This would be a fun model...



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Check out this pioneer home built in a tree stump, ca. 1910:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/leedman/2318692269/in/set-72157604073472543


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

In the redwood forests there were a number of trees that had been hollowed out by fire. They called them 'Goose Pens'. Looks like someone went a little farther and turned one into a people pen!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bachelors settled for simpler digs










But for the man on the go you just can't beat wood paneling...



















Just thought these fit your theme....

John


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

John,

Those last two photos remind me of the trailer I built out of 2x4's and plywood...

I can't find the photos of it, but I'm dead serious.

--James


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering. If you lived in one of those tree stump houses, would you say "I'm going to get stumped" rather than "I'm going home"???









Ducking & weaving,
David Meashey


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Man the RV is too cool.


----------

